# Boulevard vs Truefit



## allisonrose (Oct 22, 2004)

I'm watching my little guy grow and am realizing that I might need to move up to a convertible in the not too distant future. Originally we'd settled on the Boulevard but I've heard good things about the Truefit. I like that both have side impact protection and slotless harness adjustment. The weight restrictions on both at the same although the Truefit has an extra inch in height.

The seat will be installed (rear facing of course) in my 2006 Honda Civic. In order to be installed in the center position, I don't have the luxury of using the LATCH - only for the out board positions. His infant seat's base is currently installed using the seatbelt. The CPST who inspected (and reinstalled) it told me that a seatbelt install is as safe as a LATCH install.

I've heard so many good things about Britax seats but there is quite a bit of savings in going with a Truefit.... Unfortunately while there is a local store which carries the Truefit, they do not have a display model. I did open the box of one once but didn't like that there seemed to be a sizable gap in the seat cover around the crotch buckle.

I'd be interested in hearing pros and cons of both seats.


----------



## Smalls181 (May 12, 2006)

Other pro's for the Boulevard are that it can be tethered RF, and the head wings for the added SIP.

I think the two biggest selling points for the True Fit is that is does have the tallest shell available, and the price is fantastic.


----------



## Labyrinth (Apr 14, 2008)

The true fit seems to fit older kids rear facing better. They have more leg room. The taller shell means that some tall and skinny kids can rear face longer, but most kids will make it to 35 lbs in either seat. Sometime at the beginning of next year they are coming out with a true fit with an anti-rebound boot, which functions somewhat like a rear facing swedish style tether. The true fit also has a 7 year expiration period, whereas the Boulevard has a 6 year expiration period. Both are good seats, and both pass the same standards as every other seat on the market. They are both safe







it's hard to go wrong with either.

The only thing to remember is that proper use is the most important part of car seat use. A cheap seat, when used correctly, is safer than an expensive seat that is misused. Be sure to visit a car seat tech to have your installation checked after you buy!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allisonrose* 
I like that both have side impact protection and slotless harness adjustment.

I'm pretty sure the truefit has slots that you have to rethread....

-Angela


----------



## Friday13th (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
I'm pretty sure the truefit has slots that you have to rethread....

Nope, no rethreading. Just pull the lever and slide the harness to the next slot.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Friday13th* 
Nope, no rethreading. Just pull the lever and slide the harness to the next slot.

Ah... that makes sense. I'd heard reference to the slots... nice to know that there's no rethreading.

Thanks for the clarification!

-Angela


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

these pics compare room in tf vs the marathon (so very similar to the blvd as they have the same shell). http://www.car-seat.org/showthread.php?t=58726


----------



## allisonrose (Oct 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aja-belly* 
these pics compare room in tf vs the marathon (so very similar to the blvd as they have the same shell). http://www.car-seat.org/showthread.php?t=58726

That's an excellent "pro" for the Truefit! Thanks for that link.

Labyrinth - Yup, fully intending to get the new seat inspected once installed. So glad I got the infant seat inspected - I had it installed incorrectly because my car manual was very vague.

Anyone want to give me a run down of the rebound bar coming out on the Truefit and the benefits of it?


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

The extra inch of height can not really be discounted...it might very well be a year of use at age 5-6 ish when these seats are outgrown...which might well be the difference between getting your child to booster age (6 plus) versus being put in the difficult position at say, age 5, of having to decide to get yet another harnessed seat versus getting a booster. The truefit also gives an older child a lot more Rfing legroom, although it doesn't take up any more room than the blvd, and while it doesn't have "wings", the shell of the TF is really deep and certainly provides some side protection..altyhough if it is going to be in the center of a vehicle with side air bags, that might not be as important anyway.
The main advantage of the blvd would probably be the rear tethering ability...but it is a debatable "pro". there are a couple of carseat manufacturers with stellar reputations, and some, like Britax, believe strongly in Rf tethering, while some others, like Recaro, are vehemently against it, and most others dont seem to have a strong position. It has to do with rebound forces and neck load in an older child. So...you just have to go with what you think is best. the vast majority of seats on teh market do not tether rfing, but a small number of parents and experts believe that it is a dealbreaker kind of thing.
Anyway...the TF does have both a higher shell and harness height, with the same weioght limits as a blvd.
The harnesses are different, the straight pull on the blvd vs the continuous harness on the TF..you might decide you hate/love one or the other. Both seats are padded quite nicely, I think.
The Tf does of course have a significant $$$ advantage, AND you'll be able to use it longer, both because it has a longer expiration, and because it will fit longer...so there is a clear advantage there.

I'm trying not to sound too one-sided, but honestly, i see a lot more "pros" to the TF than the blvd, so it does come off as one-sided, lol.


----------



## *Karen* (Jul 28, 2006)

If I was in the market for a new convertible, I would get a TF. The one with the anti-rebound bar is coming out in March.
It is available for preorder now.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I would definitely prefer the True Fit. Taller shell allows kids to RF longer, and that with taller top slots lets kids FF longer.


----------



## TefferTWH (May 13, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobandjess99* 
The Tf does of course have a significant $$$ advantage, AND you'll be able to use it longer, both because it has a longer expiration, and because it will fit longer...so there is a clear advantage there.

nak - why does it have a longer exp. date? I always thought that was a standard 6 years.


----------



## allisonrose (Oct 22, 2004)

There definitely seems to be many advantages to the Truefit. I felt bad thinking about a cheaper seat since I certainly can't put a price tag on my LO's safety.

I'm a bit confused about the tether issue though. What does that mean?

I wonder if my peanut can wait till March to outgrow his infant seat....


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TefferTWH* 
nak - why does it have a longer exp. date? I always thought that was a standard 6 years.

It depends on the company--they each set their own. Six years is pretty standard, but some are 5, some are 7, and some are 8.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

What's the expiration date on the TF?


----------



## Labyrinth (Apr 14, 2008)

The frontier has a 9 year expiration date... they vary a lot.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elmh23* 
What's the expiration date on the TF?

7 years from the date of make.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Labyrinth* 
The frontier has a 9 year expiration date... they vary a lot.


So does the Nautilus, on the booster part.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
So does the Nautilus, on the booster part.

the backless booster only is 9 yrs..the highback booster is still 6 years...just to clarify.


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

i haven't looked at the truefit but i will say, i







my boulevards!

my ds has used his since he outgrew his bucket and i bought my dd her's to use from birth. we drive maybe 5-6 times a month, we live very rurally, so i didn't feel bad using it when she was that little.

i will say, they do run out of leg room fairly early, dd is 10 mo and i'd say she has 4 months rear-facing max before she's too tall.... and my babes are short and stout.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PlayaMama* 
i will say, they do run out of leg room fairly early, dd is 10 mo and i'd say she has 4 months rear-facing max before she's too tall.... and my babes are short and stout.

lack of leg room is not a reason to turn ff in the boulevard or any other seat.

Dd was rf in her boulevard in a civic for 3.5yrs.

-Angela


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
lack of leg room is not a reason to turn ff in the boulevard or any other seat.

Dd was rf in her boulevard in a civic for 3.5yrs.

-Angela

Ditto that, especially not at 14 months! DD is 3.5 and sits comfortably RF, so much so that she prefers it and asks to RF, even though she's too tall (less than an inch of shell above her head) in our MA or EFTA.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PlayaMama* 
i haven't looked at the truefit but i will say, i







my boulevards!

Us too, our almost 5 year old and our 6 year old have been in blvds for a couple years now, and we love them, our 16 month old is also in a boulevard (but he's only been in his for a few months) we have no complaints!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

Ohh, I can't comment about leg room, both older kids were already ff when they got their boulevards, and Travis is rearfacing, but he is only 26" tall right now...he's a very short kid...my older son was only 3 1/2" shorter than that when he was born.


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TefferTWH* 
nak - why does it have a longer exp. date? I always thought that was a standard 6 years.

The expiration date is based on the properties of the plastic used in the construction. Different types of plastics have different lifespans, flexibility, rigidity, impact resistance, etc. etc. Some last nearly forever in the dark, but decay very quickly in sunlight. Others take practically no damage from sun exposure, but might shatter on impact. So obviously, there are some plastics that (at least on their own) are totally inappropriate for carseats, but there are several left after eliminating all those, and they can probably be blended together too.

ETA: I just ordered a True Fit for the nanny's car (to replace the SnugRide he's juuuust about to outgrow), though we have a Marathon in ours. And it's only $123.99 on Amazon for the Capuccino color!


----------



## TefferTWH (May 13, 2008)

Thanks, Ironica. I figured it had to be something like that. I do believe that Nora's gonna NEED a truefit sooner rather than later. I hate the baby bucket and as sson as the weather breaks enough that the ice is gone, I'm taking her out of the bucket and into a truefit. I love my son's Blvd., but I like the price and utility on the TF. I plan to rearface her as long as possible.


----------

